# Bud Break



## grapeman (Mar 9, 2009)

No I don't have bud break here, but I was wondering if any of you fellars in warmer climates have noticed any bud swell orfurther there yet?


----------



## Dean (Mar 9, 2009)

I wish! Yesterday started as a beautiful day, then as the day progressed, it started to snow and we woke up this morning to 8" of the white stuff. 

For those who don't know, Vancouver, BC, gets very little snow as we are right on the pacific and it tends to regulate our temps making it neither hot nor really cold. The fact that it's snowing in March is very disturbing to me. If there was bud swell, the vines are damn confused now. Our temps are predicted to be in the 30s all this week, when we should be in the 50s.


----------



## joe and linda (Mar 16, 2009)

It was over 80 here today, but nothin yet.


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 16, 2009)

none here!


----------



## chiefmike (Mar 16, 2009)

Bud break for aout a week now in the Cabernet and Blanc Du Bois. The Cynthiana is just starting to look "interested". We had a near 2 inch rain this week which will help immensely, but we are still technically in a severe drought.


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Mar 18, 2009)

I know y'all are talking about grapes, but I was out in the garden yesterday and a couple of my hops have some 2" vines poking out of the ground. Spring is almost here!!!


----------



## admiral (Mar 18, 2009)

I can't help myself... I had aBud break or two this past weekend while I was washing the boat. 


Sorry... Back to regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 18, 2009)

Here is a picture of some of mine that rrawhide sent me. I will be putting these out before long


----------



## OilnH2O (Mar 19, 2009)

I've got some "bud fuzz" but like Dean, things are confusing at this time of year! We've had 50* afternoons in the last week, high 20s-low 30s* (&lt;32*)for overnight lows, and two mornings woke up to &lt;1 inch and just over an inch of snow overnight! But it's melted by mid-morning because of sun!





Such a confusing time of year





Makes me glad that Spring officially begins tomorrow! I'm _sure that_ will make a difference!





(Waldo: good lookin' starts! What's cookin' - Muscadines? )


----------



## gaudet (Mar 19, 2009)

What grapes are those Waldo?? Looking good there. I have great runners on the vines I planted as you all saw. I need to cut back the weaker runners and I was hoping to be able to plant them. Any advice on rooting these cuttings I'm going to have to make? 

I also had a couple possible elderberry offshoots. I had a root that was broken, but might bud, I planted it. There was a small shoot I was able to plant and it looks like its going to grow. So I might have an extra Nova and an Adams to plant later on.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 20, 2009)

These are Merlot and Shiraz


----------



## OilnH2O (Mar 20, 2009)

_Oooo! Mais oui! _


----------

